# Disque dur, imac et Formatage



## kiki (14 Juin 2004)

Voilou

un petit probleme se pose a moi.
j'ai recuperer un imac 266 et j'ai voulu changer le disque dur de la bete (avec 6go, tu vas pô loin...).
Donc, j'avais sous la main un disque dur qui trainait dans mon pc (100 go, t'es plus a l'aise).
Je fais le changement entre les deux betes (en faisant bien attention a le mettre en maitre dans l'imac.
Je remonte la machne, je la redemarre avec un cd d'installation 9.1 (en appuyant avec au combien d'attention sur sainte touche "c").
Et la bibi....  rien! j'entend le jolie cd tourner, mais l'ecran reste gris avec la sourie en haut a gauche (et qui refuse de bouger, de diou!)
Et la, une question me turlupine. Le disque dur que je viens d'installer provient de mon pc, je l'ai pas reformater sur le pc avant de le mettre dans l'imac.
Est ce pour cela que mon cher imac refuse de le prendre en compte.... (pourtant je devrait pouvoir le formater durant l'installation du systeme)
Tel est ma question...

Merci d'avance

KIKI


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2004)

Non effectivement ça devrait se passer comme tu dis, le DD est-il compatible au moins ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2004)

d'autant plus qu'il ne devrait même pas avoir besoin de chercher le disque dut puisque tu lui spécifie clairement que tu veux booter à partir de ton CD d'instal...


----------



## kertruc (14 Juin 2004)

Remets le vieux disque dur pour voir si t'as pas abimé qqc en démontant la bête...


----------



## capdefra (17 Juin 2004)

kiki a dit:
			
		

> Voilou
> 
> un petit probleme se pose a moi.
> j'ai recuperer un imac 266 et j'ai voulu changer le disque dur de la bete (avec 6go, tu vas pô loin...).
> ...



en ce qui me concerne j'ai deja change 5 disques sur deux iMacs (233 et 333) et il n'y a jamais eu de Pb.Par contre il me semble me souvenir que, suivant les disques il fallait les configurer en MAITRE ou CABLE SELECT, sinon ca ne fonctionnait pas.Je ne connais d'ailleurs pas l'explication puisque la bonne configuration n'est pas toujours la meme.En tout cas on peut essayer sans danger.Les disques que j'ai installes etaient soit non formates , soit deja formates pour Mac ou PC.Ca ne gene en rien.Il faut bien sur booter sur un CD d'instal d'un systeme pour pouvoir partitionner et formater le disque puis tout rieinstaller.

Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## quetzalk (17 Juin 2004)

question bête : sur les "anciens" imac n'y a t-il pas une limite à la taille du DD gérable par la machine ???


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

si ma mémoire est bonne comme c'est une interface ATA 4, c'est 128 gigas


----------



## morgane91 (24 Septembre 2011)

BONJOUR A TOUS,

j'ai un problème :

on m'a donner un imac g5, qi'il fallais formater car le mot d epasse de la session etais perdu
c'est ce que j'ai voulu faire avec un cd d'installation imac g5 originale!

quand je lance le dvd d'installation je choisi ma langue ensuite j'ai le message suivant : 
"bundled software ne peut pas etre installer sur cet ordinateur"

je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire pour que mon imac fonctionne

merci pour vos reponses

morgane


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir
Faut aller sur "utilitaire disque dur "du cd et ensuite effacer le dd et installer le système par la suite


----------



## Invité (25 Septembre 2011)

morgane91 a dit:


> c'est ce que j'ai voulu faire avec un cd d'installation imac g5 originale!



Tu dis "un cd", c'est bien celui de ce Mac ? ou un autre gris simplement marqué "iMac G5" ?


----------

